# Ram Cichlid Eggs?



## Glimpze (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry guys im not experienced with fry/eggs. But i have two blue ram cichlids(1 FM/1 M) I noticed today what looks like a bunch of eggs on top of my main rock. And im not real sure on what i should do. Should i remove the rock with the eggs? should i leave it in there with the parents and hope they take care of them? 




Fish i have in aquarium
-Pink Gourami
-Black Ghost Knife
-Black Molly
-Baby Sunset Gourami

So far from watching the fish.. it seems like both male/female are hanging around the eggs and taking turns hovering over them and the male will chase off the pink gourami when it comes close. The Pink Gourami is the only one that seems to want to get close to the eggs the others are minding their own business. But anyways any help would be appreciated


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its unlikely to have surviving fry in a community tank, but you can let them try. Once a pair spawns they will usually spawn again. Cichlids are often excellent parents..

You could take the eggs, rock and all. But then you have to be mom and fan the eggs (airstone), remove white eggs (tweezers). 

You could wait until this batch is gone and then give the pair their own tank to try again in. 

Ram fry are very small for cichlids, they do best on a small live food like microworms or baby brine shrimp. Don't feed until they are swimming on their own. The parents should guide them around in a 'cloud' to graze on algae or java moss (they eat stuff that lives there) or the sponge filter.


----------

